# Honeycomb Cowl (K) Free Pattern



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I found it!!!!!

I began this project a few weeks ago on the way to a conference (7 hour drive each way... AND... MAYBE a little knitting during some of the conference  ... In my defense... It IS an easy, mindless pattern.).

We met up with the Doctor I worked for when I first decided to get back into the work force. (After being away from patient care for 20 years, he was kind enough to allow me to work for/with him for a couple of years part time). He is a wonderful man with a lovely family and I appreciate how he helped me. His wife made a comment about the cowl and I had planned to give it to her when finished.

When we arrived home, I unpacked and couldn't find it... I figured it had gotten lost somehow. Last night I went to get the golf clubs out of my husband's trunk and FOUND it!!!! I finished it up last night and will deliver it to the office today!!!!

The free pattern is here..... http://www.madelinetosh.com/free-patterns/honey_cowl_v1_1(1).pdf

I used some of my "bargain stash" from Tuesday Morning. This is a DK weight 50% extra fine merino and 50% pima cotton yarn from Louisa Harding. The yarn was originally priced at $11 per skein and I paid $4.99 per skein! I love hunting for great deals on yarn AND knitting projects for a song!!! This used 6 skeins @ 110 yards each. (This stitch pattern uses up quite a bit of yardage... More than I had expected. It is soft, warm and very comfortable.

Thanks for looking!!!!


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Beautiful and looks so soft!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Very pretty! I love the stitch!


----------



## bookpushr (Sep 16, 2012)

Gorgeous!! I know just what yarn in my stash would be perfect for this! Thanks for posting this lovely pattern.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Very BEAUTIFUL and interesting stitch pattern. Your work is perfection. 
I'm becoming a huge fan of the colors of plum and wine. A lovely gift for your friend.
I've had this pattern in my stash for quite a while, but you have certainly brought it to my attention.


----------



## Cyndiek (Aug 16, 2014)

Very pretty cowl. The color is perfect for showing off the pattern.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Very pretty!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Wasn't that a relief when you found it?! I love the color and I'm sure she'll be surprised and thrilled when you present her with it. Thanks for the pattern link; I'm not a cowl fan, but I think it would make a great scarf as well.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

I love every thing about it.your work is wonderful.

Enjoy your fiber arts,
GrandmaNona


----------



## penpop (Aug 12, 2013)

Very pretty. Looks super cozy and squishy.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Lovely cowl and love the stitch.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely cowl.. :thumbup:


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Beautiful cowl


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Lovely cowl and pattern!
Thanks for the link!


----------



## GR_Turtle (Jun 12, 2013)

Splendid! I always enjoy seeing what flies off your needles.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

I love that design, made it for my niece 2 years ago in a lime green. She loved it!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you all for your lovely comments. I am very passionate about knitting and get so excited to show my friends what I have been up to... My progress, my mistakes, my lessons and really appreciate those who share with ME! Thank you.

On a side note I had a very entertaining lunch hour today... Caught up on my PM's and it seems I have generated quite the interest in my personal life by some here on KP..... 

I just found out today that I am a medical biller/coder, a receptionist, a physician, a NP, a secretary, a PA among others.

I have three children, five children, adopted 4 children, acquired 3 step children, I am pregnant, I am in the process of adopting a child....

I also am married to a computer IT guy, a Doctor, a business owner AND a pharmacist. He is black AND white. He and I had "some troubles recently". I got divorced AND remarried last month!

According to KP... my life is PERFECT, I have several personality disorders, I am very sad, I crave attention, I am poor and I am wealthy!

Hey! This is the Internet... You can be whomever you wish to be and believe anything you hear!!! It's ALL good with me and I am fine with the speculation... If it entertains some... Enjoy!

Again... Thanks for the compliments, the lessons, the advice AND for those that think I am worth talking about... I feel like a bit of a KP celebrity and my life is the topic of endless pages and threads... Keeps me giggling!!!!!!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very pretty pattern.


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

As always, beautiful work. As to the rest...Glad you can see some humor in the rumor!


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

Amy - thanks for sharing! I have now saved this and will maybe eventually get around to doing it haha! too many projects and not enough time


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this lovely cowl pattern. Your work is always beautiful. As for the rumors, just feed for giggles.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Thank you all for your lovely comments. I am very passionate about knitting and get so excited to show my friends what I have been up to... My progress, my mistakes, my lessons and really appreciate those who share with ME! Thank you.
> 
> On a side note I had a very entertaining lunch hour today... Caught up on my PM's and it seems I have generated quite the interest in my personal life by some here on KP.....
> 
> ...


Okay. That is funny!


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

I just love your cowl and the colour


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

Gail DSouza said:


> Lovely cowl and pattern!
> Thanks for the link!


Ditto!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Amy! Perfect work as always.Lovely pattern and colour. :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

Beautiful work, yet again. :thumbup:


----------



## Margaretishbel (May 3, 2015)

Love the cowl and your spirit.


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Love the cowl and color. Thanks for pattern link.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This cowl is fabulous!! The color is gorgeous!!
I can't believe you are old enough not to have worked for 20 years. You look about 25!! Must be nice!!


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

I have forgotten the name of the color of the year--maybe Merlot. The color of the cowl is that. Right in style!


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Very pretty! Cindy is a lucky recipient!! I never seem to find anything at Tuesday Morning, but maybe I just don't go often enough.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I've been to Tuesday Morning in New England, California and now Pa. When they get their yarn stock, it's fabulous.. The only problem, you can only get 5 skeins per style/colorway. I've spoken to managers and that's how the corporation divides the yarn supply with all their stores. You should sign up for their flyers and that way you'll get notices when the yarn comes on sale.



Ellie RD said:


> Very pretty! Cindy is a lucky recipient!! I never seem to find anything at Tuesday Morning, but maybe I just don't go often enough.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Very pretty cowl. I have made this one using two different colors and it looks completely different than yours.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful cowl Amy...love the color and the pattern. Nice work as usual. Lucky lady to receive this lovely cowl.
:thumbup:


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.....very nice!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Thank you all for your lovely comments. I am very passionate about knitting and get so excited to show my friends what I have been up to... My progress, my mistakes, my lessons and really appreciate those who share with ME! Thank you.
> 
> On a side note I had a very entertaining lunch hour today... Caught up on my PM's and it seems I have generated quite the interest in my personal life by some here on KP.....
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I've been to Tuesday Morning in New England, California and now Pa. When they get their yarn stock, it's fabulous.. The only problem, you can only get 5 skeins per style/colorway. I've spoken to managers and that's how the corporation divides the yarn supply with all their stores. You should sign up for their flyers and that way you'll get notices when the yarn comes on sale.


Thanks, I have signed up and will have to start going the first day of the sale.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks Amyknits. Lovely pattern and just the perfect thing to work on while waiting in the Dr.'s office. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> This cowl is fabulous!! The color is gorgeous!!
> I can't believe you are old enough not to have worked for 20 years. You look about 25!! Must be nice!!


I agree. Amyknits does not look old enough to have worked that long. Knitting keeps you young!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Very pretty cowl. This is a pattern I hadn't seen before. Thanks for sharing - it's definitely on my list of things to knit. It will make a great Christmas present for my oldest sister!


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

AmyKnits said:


> Thank you all for your lovely comments. I am very passionate about knitting and get so excited to show my friends what I have been up to... My progress, my mistakes, my lessons and really appreciate those who share with ME! Thank you.
> 
> On a side note I had a very entertaining lunch hour today... Caught up on my PM's and it seems I have generated quite the interest in my personal life by some here on KP.....
> 
> ...


At first I just wanted to tell you how pretty I thought the cowl was but after reading the comments you wrote. I was wondering, wouldn't you need like 3 of you to keep up with all the things people think you are doing? lol


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

I really like the colour, and thank you for the pattern link too


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Gorgeous thanks for sharing


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful &#128149;


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Thank you all for your lovely comments. I am very passionate about knitting and get so excited to show my friends what I have been up to... My progress, my mistakes, my lessons and really appreciate those who share with ME! Thank you.
> 
> On a side note I had a very entertaining lunch hour today... Caught up on my PM's and it seems I have generated quite the interest in my personal life by some here on KP.....
> 
> ...


I love this pattern and think your infinity scarf is beautifully done. I hate that some KP members seem to be stalking your every post to find something to criticize or even take it further to attack you personally. I know several people who have left the forum after they've read some of the crap that's been spewed at you. I'm so sorry to see this happen and it's why I'm selective of which forum sections I visit. I, for one, will be always thrilled that I learned of using the shorter circulars for socks (and other things) from you and SockIt2Me. I enjoyed doing the Village Socks as one of my first ventures into sock knitting. Hang in there---you are a valuable person.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ellie RD said:


> Thanks, I have signed up and will have to start going the first day of the sale.


We have two stores by us and people line up early on the sale day to get the first pick of the yarns. Sometimes they'll get yarn and needles in that aren't on the flyers too so I stop by a couple of times per month just to see what's there. I get my k-cup coffee there as well as some other things so it's usually worth the extra trips.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Very pretty cowl!


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Amy when you say you "DID change the borders to K,P, K P to eliminate the curling in the pattern photo" is that 1 Knit, 1 Purl - just that the edging looks like Garter stitch - sorry my head isn't working tonight.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful work.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Very nice ,thanks for sharing !


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I love it! I just happen to have a skein of Madelinetosh DK. I'll remember what you did for the border. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Very Nice!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

So pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

HI Amy , Such a beautiful yet simple cowl. I love patterns like this, to make in between one that is more complicated and time consuming. Happy you found your cowl and Cindy is a lucky friend..


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love this pattern and think your infinity scarf is beautifully done. I hate that some KP members seem to be stalking your every post to find something to criticize or even take it further to attack you personally. I know several people who have left the forum after they've read some of the crap that's been spewed at you. I'm so sorry to see this happen and it's why I'm selective of which forum sections I visit. I, for one, will be always thrilled that I learned of using the shorter circulars for socks (and other things) from you and SockIt2Me. I enjoyed doing the Village Socks as one of my first ventures into sock knitting. Hang in there---you are a valuable person.


Amen! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Amyknits is one, great lady! A treasure on this forum.♥


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

I love this pattern. And I love the color of your cowl. My daughter has asked me to make hats and cowls for 5 women that work for her. She wants them as Christmas gifts for them. This may be one of them. Thanks, Amy.


----------



## Jacktana (Nov 20, 2011)

That is really pretty - a unique stitch! Thanks for posting.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

Good reply. I was so shocked by some of the vile hateful people on this site & their ability to throw stones at others and cry fowl when the stones were thrown at them. I appreciate helpful suggestions. Have a good day.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's beautiful Amy, I love it. Thank you for sharing the link to the pattern.&#128158;


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Beautiful. It looks so "soft and cushy".


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice. Pretty color.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful - thank you for sharing the pattern and the change you made on the edge. Am definitely going to have to try this


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

I missed the pattern & knit plenty of cowls. What is the pattern name & where can I find it. Thank you.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Gorgeous, Amy. I love the color and the yarn drapes beautifully. Lovely knitting and a great pattern. I'm sure she will be delighted.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Thank you all for your lovely comments. I am very passionate about knitting and get so excited to show my friends what I have been up to... My progress, my mistakes, my lessons and really appreciate those who share with ME! Thank you.
> 
> On a side note I had a very entertaining lunch hour today... Caught up on my PM's and it seems I have generated quite the interest in my personal life by some here on KP.....
> 
> ...


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't know what happened on the above note. I don't seem to be able to edit it. Just want to say I love your sense of humor.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

I LOVE this stitch pattern and have made many cowls from it. They look great, even when bundled up around your neck.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Just beautiful, Amy. Almost 20,000 people have posted their finished Honey Cowls on Ravelry, so this is definitely a lovely design. I do like your edges so much better. Great modification. I'm sure this gift will be much appreciated.


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

I made this a while ago so I don't remember all the details but I think I altered it to eliminate the stacking of the stitches at the beininning/end of the round. These are the notes I have...good luck understanding them and I'm sorry but I don't have more info so that is all I can give you. I do know that I liked the way it workded out. Good luck.

Comment: When you get to the marker: yarn in back, slip next st purlwise, replace marker. you knit that st @ end of round

When I got to the marker slipped the 1st stitch yarn in back for the purl/slip rows, and slipped the 1st stitch yarn in front for knit rows. After slipping the stitch follow the pattern as normal. Note that for the first and last knit (4 rows beginning and 4 rows ending) rows just knit as usual and dont slip the 1st stitch of the round. You end up with a straight fairly flat seam.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful! You always seem to know where to change a pattern to make it better. Cindy will love it! You are very thoughtful! Thanks for sharing the link too! ;0)


----------



## redkat (Apr 29, 2014)

1953knitter said:


> I missed the pattern & knit plenty of cowls. What is the pattern name & where can I find it. Thank you.


The free pattern is here..... http://www.madelinetosh.com/free-patterns/honey_cowl_v1_1(1).pdf


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful Amy, I have this pattern and have made it for gifting. It is a rewarding knit.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Very rich looking, Amy. Thanks for your tip to combat the curling edge. I started the cowl once and for that reason (curling) frogged the whole thing. Anyway, beautiful color too. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I found it!!!!!
> 
> I began this project a few weeks ago on the way to a conference (7 hour drive each way... AND... MAYBE a little knitting during some of the conference  ... In my defense... It IS an easy, mindless pattern.).
> 
> ...


It is gorgeous (as always - and I love your wire model/form whatever you call those things). It looks very soft and warm.

I always take a mindless knitting project with me to conferences. It actually makes me pay attention better to what is being said. It's almost like it keeps my mind from wondering off in a completely different direction. It also keeps me awake - I look around and there are so many people catching up on their naps. I know they are not paying attention to what is being said. And I have met some very nice people because someone invariably will approach me during a break sharing about their crafts/hobbies. I had one gentleman tell me stories about his granddaughter and how she would love the cowl I was making. So I don't think you should worry about knitting during a conference!


----------



## springdh (Feb 26, 2012)

Your cowl is beautiful - I really like the thickness produced by that honeycomb stitch. This pattern is definitely being added to my bookmarks. Thank you!
PS....also love your model :thumbup:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

"I always take a mindless knitting project with me to conferences. It actually makes me pay attention better to what is being said. It's almost like it keeps my mind from wondering off in a completely different direction. It also keeps me awake - I look around and there are so many people catching up on their naps."


Thank you for understanding, Betsyknit! Sounds like you were at the same conference... BTW... That was my husband napping.... &#128540;. Lol!


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you for making this cowl and showing it to us. It is going to be one of my next projects once I get the perfect yarn for it. Don't be concerned about all the nasty people out there talking about you...there are many of us that think you are great.

Sally


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Mindless or not it's really nice, I think I may have to have a go at that. Thank you for the link.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

That will be a lovely gift. Great job. Glad you found it!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

lovely design and drape to this cowl! may try it!


----------



## JudyK (Jul 4, 2012)

That's really pretty! Beautiful color, great bargain, lovely work.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

I think all the "great yarns" are bring sent to other locations. I have not found one bit of yarn worth paying a buck for. Have stopped at the nearest one 50 miles from here a total of 5 times and left with nothing. So glad that there are some good ones, just not in my area.

Fiona. &#128546;&#128546;&#128546;

Sorry for not mentioning the store "Tuesday Morning".


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Beautiful, but I've never gotten the hang of a cowl.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

It's lovely! What a great color to show off the pattern.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I found it!!!!!
> 
> I began this project a few weeks ago on the way to a conference (7 hour drive each way... AND... MAYBE a little knitting during some of the conference  ... In my defense... It IS an easy, mindless pattern.).
> 
> ...


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Amy Which size did you make? I wish to make one for my grangaughter (age 21) but she is thin so I would not want it too heavy. She wears cowls summer and winter. Thank you

I should have added she lives in a very cold climate


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very pretty! Looks so cushy. Another project well done.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

MaggieNow said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > I found it!!!!!
> ...


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Thanks, Maggie! I look at "AmyKnits" as a fictional character. (That is not my birth name or name on my drivers license for those of you who don't know.... Lol). If people are nasty to AmyKnits.. It can't upset me!
> 
> Now there ARE some people who DO know me on here... Know who I am, know me personally and I have come to love and respect them... THOSE couple of people are my friends and DO hold the power to hurt me. I love them and trust that they never will.
> 
> So... You made your bed, you are on your way to becoming my friend.. Lie in it, Missy!!!!!


  I always called my daughters "Missy" when they were little. I love it.

M.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

carmicv said:


> Amy Which size did you make? I wish to make one for my grangaughter (age 21) but she is thin so I would not want it too heavy. She wears cowls summer and winter. Thank you
> 
> I should have added she lives in a very cold climate


Sorry.... I made the larger size. Forgot there were two sizes.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you Amy. It is beautiful


----------



## dederose (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi Amy, Beautiful scarf and lovely color!
Thanks for posting the pattern with all your notes as well. Happy you are on-line and hopefully not damaged by all the posts related to "Laundry". Happy Knitting to you!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the muted plum color of the yarn.


----------



## Alaina Jo (Jun 22, 2011)

Did you add an extra 4 stitches for the border on each side doing a seed stitch and then increase your cast on stitches by 8? Thanks for your explanation.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I found it!!!!!
> 
> I began this project a few weeks ago on the way to a conference (7 hour drive each way... AND... MAYBE a little knitting during some of the conference  ... In my defense... It IS an easy, mindless pattern.).
> 
> ...


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Beautiful cowl! It looks like it drapes nicely.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Alaina Jo said:


> Did you add an extra 4 stitches for the border on each side doing a seed stitch and then increase your cast on stitches by 8? Thanks for your explanation.


No I did not add extra stitches... I changed the 3 rounds of knit to K,P,K,P each round... Making it 4 rounds of garter instead of 3 rounds knit before beginning pattern stitch.... Helps prevent curling. This one is knitted in the round... Lengthwise. It's a circle.... I just knitted the extra garter rounds after the cast on and before the bind off. Hope that is clear.


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

Lovely, and a great colour choice


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

You're next.



Alaina Jo said:


> Did you add an extra 4 stitches for the border on each side doing a seed stitch and then increase your cast on stitches by 8? Thanks for your explanation.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Thank you all for your lovely comments. I am very passionate about knitting and get so excited to show my friends what I have been up to... My progress, my mistakes, my lessons and really appreciate those who share with ME! Thank you.
> 
> On a side note I had a very entertaining lunch hour today... Caught up on my PM's and it seems I have generated quite the interest in my personal life by some here on KP.....
> 
> ...


Always amazes me how shallow, nosy, and darn right rude people can be. I say they all need a life. I guess knitting/crocheting just isn't enough. You keep doing what you do Amy...even if that isn't your birth name who cares. Doesn't change the fact that you are entitled to say and do what ever makes you happy/tick. Your work is so beautiful and you are too. You have been more than helpful to me and I so enjoy seeing your work. Take care and keep being you, sense of humor and all!


----------



## Gloverbj (Oct 27, 2014)

I must have missed how you changed the pattern from curling. Could you repeat those instructions


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Love that Edit button, don't you.



AmyKnits said:


> No I did not add extra stitches... I changed the 3 rounds of knit to K,P,K,P each round... Making it 3 rounds of garter instead of 3 rounds knit before beginning pattern stitch.... Helps prevent curling. This one is knitted in the round... Lengthwise. It's a circle.... I just knitted the extra garter rounds after the cast on and before the bind off. Hope that is clear.


----------



## Alaina Jo (Jun 22, 2011)

Very clear and thanks for taking the time to reply. Really a pretty cowl...can't wait to make one!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Gloverbj said:


> I must have missed how you changed the pattern from curling. Could you repeat those instructions


Here you go... I re-wrote this and hope it makes sense... I realize the original instructions were unclear to several here....

No I did not add extra stitches... I changed the 3 rounds of knit to K,P,K,P each round... Making it 4 rounds of garter instead of 3 rounds knit before beginning pattern stitch.... Helps prevent curling. This one is knitted in the round... Lengthwise. It's a circle.... I just knitted the extra garter rounds after the cast on and before the bind off. Hope that is clear.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Glad you missed her first answer to you. Sarcasm at its best.



Alaina Jo said:


> Very clear and thanks for taking the time to reply. Really a pretty cowl...can't wait to make one!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Lovely cowl in a wonderful color. I'm sure she'll love it. 

I also love the reply you made as to Amyknits being fictional and is not who you are. Keep 'm guessing. I do enjoy seeing your lovely knits and am glad you share links and lessons.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Beautiful! (And thanks for the link!) :-D


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Very pretty! I love the drape of yours, seems less stiff than the pattern picture. Did you make it extra long, to use so much yardage? Pattern calls for much less. Just curious.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

The honey cowl is one of my favorites....so everyone I know now has one..or soon will. Amy, yours is gorgeous!!. I once cast on one on the subway and got it right!!..no twists, no mistakes...a feat for me...If you knit these cowls in public you will make new friends...just saying..and yes, they are addictive!
julie


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> I've been to Tuesday Morning in New England, California and now Pa. When they get their yarn stock, it's fabulous.. The only problem, you can only get 5 skeins per style/colorway. I've spoken to managers and that's how the corporation divides the yarn supply with all their stores. You should sign up for their flyers and that way you'll get notices when the yarn comes on sale.


I have shopped at TMs in both Wisconsin and Utah. Have never been told I couldn't buy more than 5. And I have, several times.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

You can buy as much as you want. But they don't stock more than 5 skeins of one color per brand. They buy up so much stock and try to divide it evenly per store.



curlyq said:


> I have shopped at TMs in both Wisconsin and Utah. Have never been told I couldn't buy more than 5. And I have, several times.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

It is beautiful and now it makes me want to get needles out and make it for myself. Thanks


----------



## Sanibean (Apr 11, 2013)

Amyknits, Thank you so much for sharing this pattern. I walked into yarn shop in Watkins Glen, NY this morning and there was that beautiful yarn. I left a very happy person and can't wait to get started.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Very nice cowl! I love this stitch.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

Happy ending.. I am still looking for a package of clothesline I bought to try and make of the baskets that were posted. I haven't left the house with but I can't find it...yet. I am hoping it didn't end up in a garbage bag during one of my 'purges'!
gorgeous color and work.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Very pretty...


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Love how it looks cushy! Great job Amy!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Just printed it out but it is not a very dark printing. Yes, my inks are new cartridges and have printed just fine.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful cowl and such a rich color.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Very pretty..


----------



## Susiebluel (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Love the pattern. A friend of mine is not able to knit any more. She has just recovered from a serious eye problem and finds it hard to knit. She gave me her extra yarn . Most of the yarn is small amounts of left overs which I really don't have need for but I was so touched that she thought of me first. 
I found 5 skeins of beautiful ribbon yarn in the bottom of one of the bags and decided to make a cowl for her. I like the idea that I was able to use her yarn for something special for her. . Now, if I wasn't the slowest knitter on the planet I'd be extra happy.


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

Amy, you are absolutely amazing. So very talented. Your work is beautiful.
Hugs,
Maureen


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Thank you all for your lovely comments. I am very passionate about knitting and get so excited to show my friends what I have been up to... My progress, my mistakes, my lessons and really appreciate those who share with ME! Thank you.
> 
> On a side note I had a very entertaining lunch hour today... Caught up on my PM's and it seems I have generated quite the interest in my personal life by some here on KP.....
> 
> ...


Just like the the grapevine game. The story changes with each person embellishing the original topic. So much so, that the entire subject/topic/directions, etc are totally lost! I'm just wondering why people do not look at your "profile" on this site. If accurate, it tells a lot of info! ;-)


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## ljknits (May 22, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> No I did not add extra stitches... I changed the 3 rounds of knit to K,P,K,P each round... Making it 4 rounds of garter instead of 3 rounds knit before beginning pattern stitch.... Helps prevent curling. This one is knitted in the round... Lengthwise. It's a circle.... I just knitted the extra garter rounds after the cast on and before the bind off. Hope that is clear.


If I understand your directions correctly, you work four rows of ribbing (k1, p1) rather than garter. Or, perhaps you really meant garter . . .


----------



## ljknits (May 22, 2011)

Oops! Ignore my question as I re read your original post and realized you are only referring to four border stitches on each side, not ribbing across the rows.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I see she wrote, K,P,K,P One row knit, one row purl. etc.



ljknits said:


> If I understand your directions correctly, you work four rows of ribbing (k1, p1) rather than garter. Or, perhaps you really meant garter . . .


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Do you think this would work in Arran yarn, or would it be too bulky.
I've just realised its what we call an infinity scarf over here.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty and I like the color. Nice to be able to knit on a trip.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I've made a few of these cowls and I just cut down on the 11 inches. Some I've made 6- 8 inches, depending on the yarn. Use what you like and try it!
Christine



st1tch said:


> Do you think this would work in Arran yarn, or would it be too bulky.
> I've just realised its what we call an infinity scarf over here.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

cherylthompson said:


> Just like the the grapevine game. The story changes with each person embellishing the original topic. So much so, that the entire subject/topic/directions, etc are totally lost! I'm just wondering why people do not look at your "profile" on this site. If accurate, it tells a lot of info! ;-)


What I just don't understand is why there is a jump to the conclusion that Amy is snobby, arrogant or whatever. Some KPers apparently get offended by the capitalization of some words. They assume it's shouting where in reality it's just emphasis, more like spoken speech. A few constantly misconstrue everything she writes into an attack or something.

The last few days, in my downtime, I have sat back and read several of these LONG posts and have been amazed at how people can see things so differently. My experience with Amy is that she is generous with her knitting knowledge, eager to learn more and has a fantastic sense of humor.

I just think if the KPers who have taken offense would sit back, chill out and think about it, they would realize this is the Internet and everything written isn't an attack and maybe the rancor would just die down.

I understand that everybody doesn't have to like or associate with each other, but it would be nice if we all could just respect each other as adults.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> What I just don't understand is why there is a jump to the conclusion that Amy is snobby, arrogant or whatever. Some KPers apparently get offended by the capitalization of some words. They assume it's shouting where in reality it's just emphasis, more like spoken speech. A few constantly misconstrue everything she writes into an attack or something.
> 
> The last few days, in my downtime, I have sat back and read several of these LONG posts and have been amazed at how people can see things so differently. My experience with Amy is that she is generous with her knitting knowledge, eager to learn more and has a fantastic sense of humor.
> 
> ...


I agree. There seems to be a real lack of respect on this site. It makes me not take part in discussions pertaining to knitting because I know it will inevitably (?sp) become an attack on someone. Then the attack takes over the thread.....etc.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

I agree Cheryl & Mercygirl. It's hard to believe now vile & bitter some of these people get over nothing. Apparently if something in your life changes, the first thing you should do is change your KP profile. I got blasted by someone several months ago. I was amazed by how ugly that person was & we had never had any contact. Apparently I asked a guestion that had been asked & answered previously & I should have know better than to ask again & I should also have know where to get the info. on my own. If there is another thread like this last one, I'm likely to unsubscribe.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Another beauty, Amy. Your stitches are perfection as always. Cindy will love it, such a pretty gift.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks like a lovely pattern and I like the colour. Thanks for the link to the pattern.


----------

